# haircut advice needed... upcoming leg surgery



## lilybit (Oct 16, 2013)

Benji will need leg surgery soon. (angular limb deformity). I am planning ahead. He has never had a haircut. I trim his pads and nails myself.. He is 7 months old. Pretty good about being brushed and combed, but guards his legs and paws.. Grumbles when I do comb them.
Do you think it will be too hard to manage his full coat after the surgery? Should I give him a puppy cut beforehand?
ANy advice would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I think a pre-surgery cut is an excellent idea. I can't imagine it would feel good to brush out Benji while he's recovering and if he gets anything stuck in his fur (which Emmie does when we go on neighborhood walks - her fur is a sticks and leaves magnet), it would probably hurt to pull it out. I can't wait to hear what some of the forum members who have gone through leg surgeries will recommend as I don't have experience myself.

Good luck! 

-Jeanne-


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I agree that a cute puppy cut prior to surgery would be a great idea!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I also think that the puppy cut would be excellent presurgery. He will probably be going through some type of rehab after and if he has water therapy, the shorter fur will be much easier. That's from experience. It will also be easier on you and I think more comfortable for him, as he will not have to be brushed as often. Also, I assume that his leg will be shaved as well as a patch for the IV, so he will look lopsided. Lol. I say, go for it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree. He'll be going through so much, you DON'T want to have to worry about him starting to blow coat while he's still recovering. He can grow a beautiful long flowing coat, if that's what you want, AFTER he recovers!


----------



## lilybit (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you so much for the replies. It sounds unanimous for puppy cut. I just made the appointment for next Tues. with a groomer that a friend uses for her havanese. Now here's a couple more questions: I had been growing out hair around eyes, to let it lie naturally... ( previously trimmed it but tear stains have been really bad so thought I'd try the growing out to see if it helped). Now wondering if I should get it trimmed short . ANy thoughts? What about bangs? Have been growing those out too, in the hope they would "fall naturally" off to the side. Thus far, no such luck. They hang straight forward over his eyes unless I put in a topknot. Would bangs be easiest for now, then just start all over later?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

lilybit said:


> Thank you so much for the replies. It sounds unanimous for puppy cut. I just made the appointment for next Tues. with a groomer that a friend uses for her havanese. Now here's a couple more questions: I had been growing out hair around eyes, to let it lie naturally... ( previously trimmed it but tear stains have been really bad so thought I'd try the growing out to see if it helped). Now wondering if I should get it trimmed short . ANy thoughts? What about bangs? Have been growing those out too, in the hope they would "fall naturally" off to the side. Thus far, no such luck. They hang straight forward over his eyes unless I put in a topknot. Would bangs be easiest for now, then just start all over later?


I think if you're going to get a puppy cut, you should get his face done too. Not only will he look more in proportion, but it will be easier than having to put him through having a topknot put in every day. He and you will have enough to deal with after the surgery. Why add one more thing. As you said, you can start from scratch when he has healed. That's what I would do. Keep us posted.


----------



## lilybit (Oct 16, 2013)

I think you're probably right, Mary. Will do!


----------

